# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آیا از کنکور 96 محروممم؟

## EhsanD

*سلام دوستان 

من امسال کنکور شرکت کردم و اما اصلا روزانه مجاز نشدم ولی تو انتخاب رشته یه دانشگاه دولتی روزانه قبول شدم اونم بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی که ثبت نام نکردم حالا میخواستم ببینم من با اینکه دولتی مجاز نشدم بازم از کنکور روزانه 96 محرومم؟

ممنون
*

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط EhsanD


سلام دوستان 

من امسال کنکور شرکت کردم و اما اصلا روزانه مجاز نشدم ولی تو انتخاب رشته یه دانشگاه دولتی روزانه قبول شدم اونم بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی که ثبت نام نکردم حالا میخواستم ببینم من با اینکه دولتی مجاز نشدم بازم از کنکور روزانه 96 محرومم؟

ممنون



مگه میشه مگه داریم؟؟؟_

----------


## EhsanD

> _
> 
> مگه میشه مگه داریم؟؟؟_


*چرا چطور مگه؟*

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط EhsanD


چرا چطور مگه؟


خوب وقتی روزانه مجاز نشده چه جوری قبول شده؟؟_

----------


## EhsanD

> _
> 
> خوب وقتی روزانه مجاز نشده چه جوری قبول شده؟؟_


خب من بر اساس رتبه مجاز نشدم و لی بر اساس سوابق قبول شدم

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط EhsanD


خب من بر اساس رتبه مجاز نشدم و لی بر اساس سوابق قبول شدم


داداش من شنیدم وقتی روزانه قبول شدی دیگه سال دیگه نمیشه...برو از سنجش بپرس بهتر جوابتو میدن_

----------


## Orwell

منظور شما از دانشگاه دولتی ، پیام نور که نیست ؟
آخه تا جایی من میدونم براساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجوی دوره روزانه نمیگیرن (شایدم من اشتباه کنم)
اگر پیام نور قبول شدین مشکلی نداره میتونین 96 هم شرکت کنید

----------


## EhsanD

> منظور شما از دانشگاه دولتی ، پیام نور که نیست ؟
> آخه تا جایی من میدونم براساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجوی دوره روزانه نمیگیرن (شایدم من اشتباه کنم)
> اگر پیام نور قبول شدین مشکلی نداره میتونین 96 هم شرکت کنید


نه دولتی روزانه بر اساس سوابق ولی با اینکه تو نتایج اولیه روزانه مجاز نشدم

----------


## Aspirant

اسم دانشگاه رو لطفا بگید. شاید منظورت دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی هست؟!

----------


## EhsanD

دانشگاه علوم و فنون دریاری خرمشهر

----------


## EhsanD

دوستان خواهشا کسی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## morteza20

> دوستان خواهشا کسی راهنمایی کنه


  از قسمت پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش بپرس تا جواب مطمئن تری بگیری

----------


## khaan

از یه طرف سازمان سنجش گفته آن دسته از شرکت کنندگان کنکور سال قبل که در رشته های روزانه قبول شده اند حق ندارند ثبت نام کنند. از یه طرف هم گفته شده کسانی که در سال قبل در رشته های روزانه قبول شدن حق ندارن. به این مورد خاص اشاره ای نشده. 
از سیستم پاسخگویی بپرسین. البته اونها هم به ندرت ( بعنی خیلی کم) اطلاعات اشتباه میدن .

----------

